# Widerstandswerte der Wicklungen eines Asynchronmotors anhand Motortypenschild



## Wolf13 (18 September 2022)

N Abend Leute,
für eine Studiumsarbeit möchte ich die (komplexen) Widerstandswerte der Wicklungen eines Asynchronmotors anhand der Werte des Motortypenschilds berechnen, doch ich seh den Wald vor Lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.

Angaben auf Typenschild:

P(out) = 30 kW
cos(phi) = 0,56
I = 61,2 A
U = 400V
mit
S = U * I * sqrt(3)
P = S * cos(phi)

wie bekomm ich jetzt den jetzt den Widerstand der einzelnen Wicklungen raus?

Ansatz:
Z = U/I     ODER      Z = U^2/S

wobei sich mir bei letzterem die Frage stellt, was mit dem sqrt(3) passiert, welches ja noch im S steckt und welches Z ich hier ausrechne.

was ich am ende suche: R und (ideales)L

Wie gesagt, ich steh derzeit komplett auf'm schlauch.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Plan_B (18 September 2022)

Spannende Idee. Allerdings gehen in die Typenschilddaten doch die Werte eines sekundär kurzgeschlossenen Trafos ein.
Daraus nur die Primärwicklung zu berechnen ist sportlich 👍.


----------



## Plan_B (19 September 2022)

Asynchronmaschine
					

Der Asynchronmotor ist der am meisten verwendete Industriemotor. Er ist robust,  standardisiert und günstig.




					energie.ch


----------



## Frohnius (19 September 2022)

ich steh aktuell auf dem selben schlauch  und denke das geht nicht ...
du müsstest das irgendwie über die induktivität rechnen und dazu fehlen dir angaben ....


----------



## Wolf13 (20 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Spannende Idee. Allerdings gehen in die Typenschilddaten doch die Werte eines sekundär kurzgeschlossenen Trafos ein.


welchen sekundären Trafo meinst du?


Plan_B schrieb:


> Daraus nur die Primärwicklung zu berechnen ist sportlich 👍.


Es soll hierbei nur um eine modellierung gehen, nicht um das ausrechnen der realen werte von Wicklung etc


Frohnius schrieb:


> ich steh aktuell auf dem selben schlauch  und denke das geht nicht ...
> du müsstest das irgendwie über die induktivität rechnen und dazu fehlen dir angaben ....


ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich mit dem cos(phi) alle notwenigen angaben habe...
S = U * I * sqrt(3) = P + (komplexes)Q
P = S * cos(phi)
Q = S * sin(phi)

dann könnte ich doch hierüber die widerstandwerte ausrechnen und müsste mittels einer kontrollrechnung wieder auf die 61,2A kommen


----------



## Plan_B (20 September 2022)

Wolf13 schrieb:


> welchen sekundären Trafo meinst du?


Den Kurzschlusskäfig



Wolf13 schrieb:


> Es soll hierbei nur um eine modellierung gehen, nicht um das ausrechnen der realen werte von Wicklung etc



Achso, ich hab Dich Mistverstanden.


Wolf13 schrieb:


> ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich mit dem cos(phi) alle notwenigen angaben habe...
> S = U * I * sqrt(3) = P + (komplexes)Q
> P = S * cos(phi)
> Q = S * sin(phi)
> ...


Schau Dir das Ersatzschaltbild eines Motors an, dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## Heinileini (20 September 2022)

Wolf13 schrieb:


> welchen sekundären Trafo meinst du?


Plan_B hatte in #3 einen Link gepostet. Wenn man da mal reinschaut, kann man darüber stolpern, dass man es beim AsynchronMotor nicht nur mit der StatorWicklung allein zu tun hat. 
Bei der Betrachtung des Motors geht man davon aus, dass der KurzschlussAnker eigentlich die SekundärWicklung eines Trafos darstellt und die StatorWicklung die PrimärWicklung des besagten Trafos. 
Der Rotor und seine Drehzahl/Drehmoment wirken sich natürlich auch auf die Daten des TypenSchilds aus. 
Man könnte sich auch überlegen, dass z.B. nicht die komplette WirkLeistung im Stator "verbraten", sondern z.T. wunschgemäss auch in mechanische Leistung umgesetzt wird.

Der PhasenWinkel φ - berechenbar aus cos(φ) - gibt ja die PhasenVerschiebung zwischen Spannung zu Strom an.
D.h. damit könnte man wenigstens das Verhältnis des ohmschen Widerstandes zum induktiven BlindWiderstand berechnen, denn man würde kurzerhand festlegen, den kapazitiven BlindWinderstand zu vernachlässigen. 
Aber halt! Der Motor ist eben viel mehr, als nur eine Ansammlung von ohmschen WIderständen und Induktivitäten der StatorWicklung.
Er gibt "ganz nebenbei" auch eine beträchtliche mechanische Leistung ab und die wird nicht aus dem Nichts herbeigezaubert, sondern von der GesamtLeistung "abgezweigt", die der Motor aus dem Netz entnimmt. Ergo: der o.g. Ansatz mag gut gemeint sein, ist aber dennoch am Thema vorbei, weil er einen ganz wesentliches Detail ignoriert.


----------



## Plan_B (20 September 2022)

Mit dem Typenschilddaten sollte sich das eigentlich für den Nennbetriebspunkt berechnen lassen.
Die Eingangsforderung nach Berechnung der Wicklungswerte wurde ja relativiert.
Der Gesamtmotor, statisch am Nennbetriebspunkt ist durch das Typenschild spezifiziert.


----------



## Heinileini (20 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Eingangsforderung nach Berechnung der Wicklungswerte wurde ja relativiert.


 Tatsächlich? Was soll denn nun konkret anstelle der WicklungsWerte berechnet werden?
Pi-Quadrat-mal-Daumen-AnnäherungsWerte des ohmschen Widerstandes und der Induktivität? Oder etwas ganz anderes? Wenn ja, dann was?

Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass die "WicklungsWerte" aus den TypenSchildNennDaten berechnet werden können und sollen, aber ich habe mich "Berufs-lebenslänglich" seit dem Studium der E-Technik nicht mehr mit ähnlicher "Materie" beschäftigt und mag mich jetzt auch nicht wieder dort hineinwühlen.


----------



## Wolf13 (20 September 2022)

n Abend,
danke heinileini für die ausführung 

ok, dann formuliere ich die frage mal etwas anders... (damit wir mal von diesem blöden Motor wegkommen )

ich habe ein Drehstromnetz im Stern (Anhang). 230V gegen Sternpunkt Trafos, 400V gegeneinander
und ich weiß, dass ich über R1+L1 61,2A aufnehme und ein cos(phi) von 0.56 habe...

jetzt nochmal zur frage vom anfang:
wie bekomm ich jetzt den jetzt den Widerstand von R1+L1 raus?

mit
S = U * I * sqrt(3)
P = S * cos(phi)

liefern mir Z = U/I     ODER      Z = U^2/S (selbstverständlich) unterschiedliche ergebnisse... welches ist korrekt?


PS: es soll eine Modellrechnung sein, die werte müssen nicht der wirklichkeit entsprechen. Das Typenschild wurde nur als ausgangspunkt für die werte genommen (entschuldigung, dass ich das nicht eher geschrieben habe)


----------



## Heinileini (21 September 2022)

Wolf13 schrieb:


> ok, dann formuliere ich die frage mal etwas anders... (damit wir mal von diesem blöden Motor wegkommen )
> ...
> wie bekomm ich jetzt den jetzt den Widerstand von R1+L1 raus?


Du hast es geschafft: jetzt ich steh ebenfalls komplett auf'm schlauch. 
Habe mir jetzt mühsam erarbeitet, dass
S = U * I * 1,5 sein müsste bzw. P = U * I * 1,5 * cos(φ)

Mein Faktor 1,5 ergibt sich daraus, dass ich mir eine Phase der NetzFrequenz geschnappt habe und für die 3 um 120° gegeneinander versetzten Phasen der Spannungen die SinusWerte mit den SinusWerten der gegenüber diesen Spannungen nochmals um φ° verschobenen Phasen des Stroms multipliziert und daraus schliesslich die Summe gebildet habe.
Egal an welchem Punkt der Phase (x) man dieses betrachtet, die Summe ergibt immer einen konstanten Wert, der dem
1,5 fachen Wert von U * I * cos(φ) entspricht:
S = U*sin(x) * I*sin(x+φ) + U*sin(x+120) * I*sin(x+120+φ) + U*sin(x+240) * I*sin(x+240+φ) = U * I * 1,5 * cos(φ)

Hmmm, woher kommt jetzt bei Dir der Faktor sqrt(3). Der erinnert mich an den Quotienten
(SpannungsDifferenz zwischen 2 Phasen) / (Spannung zwischen Phase und Sternpunkt alias N).

Die Daten Deines TypenSchildes scheinen nicht zueinander zu passen.
400 V * 61,2 A * 0,56 * 1,7321 = 23,744 kW  <> 30 kW (mit Deinem Faktor)
und
400 V * 61,2 A * 0,56 * 1,5 = 20,563 kW  <> 30 kW (mit meinem Faktor).
Mir ist klar, dass die TypenSchildLeistungsAngabe die vom Motor abgegebene mechanische Leistung bezeichnet.
Aber, egal mit welchem der beiden Faktoren man rechnet, die vom Motor angeblich abgegebene Leistung bleibt erheblich grösser, als die elektrische WirkLeistung, die vom Motor aufgenommen wird. Ein Perpetuum Mobile!
Es müsste im Gegenteil zusätzlich noch ein wenig WirkLeistung in der Wicklung an den ohmschen Widerständen verbraten werden, von anderen Verlusten ganz zu schweigen.
Der TypenSchild-cos(φ) von 0,56 dürfte ein grottenschlechter Wert sein. Aber bei eine grösseren Wert < 1 wird die Lage deutlich angenehmer und plausibler. Bei Deinem Faktor ab ca. 0,708 und bei meinem Faktor ab ca. 0,818.

Wie bereits gesagt, der PhasenWinkel φ sagt etwas über die PhasenVerschiebung zwischen Spannung und Strom aus bzw. der WirkungsGrad cos(φ) gibt Auskunft über das Verhältnis der WirkLeistung zur ScheinLeistung.
φ=0 bzw. cos(φ)=1 z.B. würden besagen, dass ScheinLeistung=WirkLeistung bzw. BlindLeistung=0 ist.

Die Leistungen werden "vektoriell" addiert, wobei die beiden BlindLeistungen (kapazitiv und induktiv) im rechten Winkel zur WirkLeistung dargestellt werden. Nun sind wir beim Pythagoras:

Quadrat der ScheinLeistung = Quadrat der WirkLeistung + Quadrat der BlindLeistung
Hypothenuse^2 =AnKathete^2 +  GegenKathete^2
S^2 = P^2 + Q^2

cos(φ) = AnKathete / Hypothenuse = P / S
sin(φ) =  GegenKathete / Hypothenuse = Q / S

P = Z * cos(φ) = U * I * x * cos(φ)   // Du meinst x=1,7321 und ich meine x = 1,5
Irgendwie erscheint mir jetzt
R = cos(φ) * Z
L = sin(φ) * Z
gleichermaßen plausibel wie unplausibel.
Meine KonzentrationsFähigkeit lässt ziemlich nach und ich glaube nach wie vor nicht an die "relativierte" Aufagbenstellung und deshalb werfe ich jetzt erstmal das Handtuch ... 😴


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

Mit folgendem Formelset und einer kleinen Korrektur der Anfangswerte komme ich jetzt zumindest auf (der Stunde angemessen) plausible Werte:

Der cos phi im Startpost scheint mir willkürlich gewählt, weil mit cos phi von 0,56 wird bei mir der Wirkungsgrad des Motors größer als 1.
Mit nem cos phi von 0,86 ists plausibler, da wäre der Wirkungsgrad bei 82%.



U=I*SQR(R²+XL²)Z=SQR(R²+XL²)cos phi=R/Z=UR/Utan phi=XL/R=UL/URP=SQR(3)*U*II=IS*cos phi

So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit meinem Ergebnis jetzt noch nicht, weil da stört mich noch was. Aber was das ist, raffe ich jetzt nich mehr.

p_welle30​kWcos phi0,86​I_s61,2​AU400​VI52,632​AUr344​VUL204,117613​VR6,53594771​ohmXL3,87820359​ohmZ7,59993918​ohm


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Daten Deines TypenSchildes scheinen nicht zueinander zu passen.
> 400 V * 61,2 A * 0,56 * 1,7321 = 23,744 kW <> 30 kW (mit Deinem Faktor)



Folglich wäre cos phi 0,56 nicht grottenschlecht sondern genial und die Lösung der Energieprobleme der Welt.
Schön, dass Du zumindest an der Stelle zum gleichen Ergebnis kamst.

Ps:
Oben, die Widerstandswerte sind erst mal die Summe pro strang, glaub ich. Ist der Motor im stern oder dreieck?


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ch gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass die "WicklungsWerte" aus den TypenSchildNennDaten berechnet werden können und sollen,


Bei Nennlast hast Du überwiegend den Wirkanteil, der aus dem Rotor generiert wird.
FÜr die Wicklungsdaten benötogst Du Angaben des Leerlaufs, weil da der Rotor fast keine Rolle spielt.
Der cos phi wäre im Leerlauf sehr klein, da fast keine Wirkarbeit geleiszet wird.
Steht auf keinem Typenschild.


----------



## Heinileini (21 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Bei Nennlast hast Du überwiegend den Wirkanteil, der aus dem Rotor generiert wird.
> FÜr die Wicklungsdaten benötogst Du Angaben des Leerlaufs, weil da der Rotor fast keine Rolle spielt.
> Der cos phi wäre im Leerlauf sehr klein, da fast keine Wirkarbeit geleiszet wird.
> Steht auf keinem Typenschild.


Ja, damit hast Du mich überzeugt, dass die Angaben auf dem TypenSchild nicht ausreichen, die Aufgabe zu lösen.
Die Angaben zum Verhalten im Leerlauf fehlen.


----------



## dekuika (21 September 2022)

https://tu-freiberg.de/sites/defaul...nik-12774/UBeckert_Scr/asm_stat_verhalten.pdf


----------

